# LS1 and LS2 Differemces



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Is the LS2 a complete redesign or is it just tweaked and tuned with different heads, intake, throttle body etc. etc. If it is a redesign what did they beef up and swap out for the additional 50 hp? I have just bought a blue on blue 04 and am kind of regretting not getting the 05 or 06... Except for the rear fascia on the 05 and 06 it looks to ricerish in my opinion and the dual exhaust does'nt fit it. IMO...Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It’s a refinement using the experiences from the LS1. It’s a little larger and the HP per CID/Liter is way up. I’d call some of it trickery, since they used rings with less friction to free some HP, but that causes the oil loss seen in the LS2. Other things are just obvious, like bigger throttle-body, better knock sensor, and assorted other things. I’m sure GM performance or other sites would list details.

If you ask me, the biggest difference between the 04 and 05/06 is not the engine. You can easily beef up the LS1. I’d say the L60 versus L65 for the autos and the better brakes are way more important than the LS1 versus LS2.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Bigger Bore, larger diameter pistons, higher compression.
Mike V is right on about the bigger brakes the 2005-6 came with.
You can get those from a local yard or its a good buy.

You bet you can make power from that ls-1 block. Here is a good read
http://www.gm.com/company/racing/technology/CorvetteC5R.htm
You can stroke it, bore and sleeve it, super or turbo charge it, Nitrous for quick and temporary HP. All sorts of ways to go in debt and make a supercar.
http://www.ststurbo.com/fast_customers
Now the LS-7 is the LS to drool over...or just buy that for 13k

I love mine
For me the big difference in looks was the smooth hood of the 2004. Thats just a taste thing. I like the sleeper of the stock 2004 too. Seen them with the spoiler off, real sleeper
Either way it does not look like a rice burner to me, euro if anything.
There are two or three ram air hoods for it.
All sorts of aftermarket goodies for the 2004.

I do not know what you paid for yours but I saved enough over a 2006 to make a stock 2006 killer.


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys I was pretty much right on in my thoughts. I definitely like the 05or 06 ram air hood but do not like the dual exhast and matte painted facia. The spoiler on my car is going to be removed today for an even more subtle look. Suspension and brakes are getting m0dded first. Then on with the AFR Heads, Long tube headers, High flow mids, and probably FlowMasters welded in. Throw on a intake manifold, larger throttle body and MAF and I think I will have a really stought car ready to beat 90% of what pulls up next to me. Almost forgot the rocking cam...Naturally aspirated all the way...

Now I just need to find someone in my area to go street/strip cruising with...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone point me in the right direction to some 05-06 oem brakes to install on my 04.


----------



## Faron (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow This makes me even happier that I bought my 2004! I like the hood, it does make it more of a sleeper. As for the rear spoiler, can you remove it without paintwork? I guess I just assumed that you would have to unbolt it, and fill in the holes...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I like my 04. I like the hood without the scoops. The LS1 is a little more moddable. The traction control is different on the 04s. But the LS2 does have 50 extra hp, better brakes, and dual exhaust. To each his own.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> I like my 04. I like the hood without the scoops. The LS1 is a little more moddable.


:agree 

The only thing I don't like is the single side dual exhaust on the '04, which I have already ordered an '05 rear facia to remedy this problem....


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys I am definitely happy with my decision to go with a 04...I am going to keep the stock hood and rear fascia. I like the single sided exhaust and clean body lines. I will however mod it up to put it in the 400 to 450 hp range. Heads/Cam/Intake/TB/MAF/ Headers/Mids/Cat back should help out a lot. Any wear items I should change well I am in there. Like timing chain rocker arms push rods? Anything you can think of for the mods I listed would be great. Oh yeah a new clutch b/c I am not sure how worn the one I have is...


----------



## halo 216 (Mar 18, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Anyone point me in the right direction to some 05-06 oem brakes to install on my 04.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-G...dZViewItemQQcategoryZ33564QQitemZ300083955903

this guy has alot of disc setups and spindles if you want them to. same with bumpers and stock duals if you want to swtich. just about any stock part for the cars.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you halo.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I like my 04. I like the hood without the scoops. The LS1 is a little more moddable. The traction control is different on the 04s. But the LS2 does have 50 extra hp, better brakes, and dual exhaust. To each his own.


i love the scoopless hoods of the 04's i wish it was still an option like the spoiler was for the 06's


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

save your money on all the mods,, just install nitrous, you will save a lot of cash and gain the HP you want, and if you put a ton of mods in it, NO ONE will want to buy it when you are ready to sell,, they will know that this car has been beaten to death


----------

